# Le Cordon Bleu



## chaz585 (Oct 26, 2001)

I'm considering the Le Cordon Bleu Institute in Mendota Heights, Minnesota....anybody out there have any opinions on it? How about Le Cordon Bleu schools in general?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Here's the standard reply: School is what you make of it. Some schools are better than others, though. I've heard some bad things in the past regarding that particular school and it's students, but I currently have a capable cook working for me that goes there; I'll check with him for specifics. I'd also look into The Art Institute's program; another of my cooks is a student there. I'm pretty impressed with their program from what she's told me about it.


----------



## chaz585 (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks for the info.....if you get anymore on the inside scoop, let me know!


----------



## thirteendog (Nov 16, 2001)

I got to Le Cordon Bleu at Scottsdale Culinary Institute and I think it's pretty good. Apparently all the campuses are owned by the same group, but my campus is supposedly the crown jewel of the bunch. I dunno they may tell everyone that but we did just open a second campus due to growth. It's a multimillion dollar facility and we still have the 'old' building down the street which houses our 3 star fine dining restaurant and we're already opening a second, less formal dining room at the new building. we run them both ourselves and they are open to the public year round. it's a great program, less formal and stuffy than the CIA, and more focused on production than J&W.. I was accepted to CIA Hyde Park, CIA Greystone and J&W Denver, but decided to come to scottsdale. does this help ???


----------



## chaz585 (Oct 26, 2001)

Thank you thirteendog...that does help....but i'm still hoping to hook up with someone who knows the minnesota campus. Thank you and good luck!


----------

